# Frog Autopsy?!?!?



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

I recently had a frog die after a number of attempts to save him. I was unable to get a fecal done cause it happened rather quickly.

I had two frogs in a 20gal long tank. Both were doing wonderfully and fat. One day the smaller one just stopped eating, and he quickly lost weight until today he died.

I seperated him in order to reduce stress and hopefully get him to eat.
I have had this same thing happen to about 2 other frogs and I would like to know what i am doing wrong. So is there a place where i can send the frog for an autopsy to determine cause of death? Why is it that some of my frogs do fine and others arent. Argh im just stressed out after all this effort to lose a frog liek this. 

So please help me out if u can.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

If none of your local vets can perform or arrange an necropsy locally (the ideal situation), Northwest Zoopath, http://www.zoopath.com , will perform them (though the frog will need to be preserved in formalin solution ASAP after death). If you have to send the frog out to be necropsied, you will need to have to go through a vet (Northwest Zoopath won't accept submissions from the general public without a consulting vet), if no one local will be the consulting vet, than Dr. Frye will.


----------

